# Anleitung für eine Charakterisierung



## dicki (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo

Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob mir einer von euch mal schnell eine Anleitung für eine Charakterisierung geben kann!

Wir schreiben morgen eine Arbeit über eine Charakterisierung einer Person, die wir in einem Buch kennengelernt haben, aber ich finde keine Anleitung wie man sowas machen kann!
Geübt haben wir sowas auch nicht :-(

Wie soll man sowas schreiben
bin für jeden Rat Dankbar!


Dicki2


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Juni 2005)

moin




> Geübt haben wir sowas auch nicht


Ja das haben wir auch immer gesagt als ne Arbeit fällig war...

Guckst du da -> http://www.thomasgransow.de/Fachmethoden/Charakterisieren.html


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## dicki (30. Juni 2005)

tausend Dank!
nach sowas hba ich gesucht =)


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Juni 2005)

moin


Hättest du auch selber finden können!
Hab aus deinen Beitrag " Charakterisierung einer Person" genommen, bei google eingesetzt und das erste Ergbnis.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## dicki (30. Juni 2005)

Ich hatte Anleitung Charakterisierung und andere genommen, wurde aber ncihts ordentliches gefunden!!


----------



## SilentWarrior (30. Juni 2005)

Tobias K.: Naja, ist nicht wirklich naheliegend. Was kann man denn noch charakterisieren ausser eine Person?


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Juni 2005)

moin


Nichts...
Aber wen die Aufgabe "Charakterisierung einer Person" ist dann such ich auch danach.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## HerrWalter (11. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich schreibe morgen ebenfalls eine Arbeit, eine Charakterisierung und ich habe mich auch im Web nach Seiten umgeschaut und noch folgende gefunden:

-->
Charakterisierung<--


----------



## hammet (11. April 2008)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:


> Tobias K.: Naja, ist nicht wirklich naheliegend. Was kann man denn noch charakterisieren ausser eine Person?




Alle anderen Lebewesen? oO

edit//ups da hat wohl wer nicht auf die Aktualität des Threads geachtet ^^


----------

